# I remember when.....(back in the day thread)



## KittyKitten (Jan 31, 2011)

I remember when.............

-Nickolodeon used to be the best channel in the world

-Little Caesars used to advertise their pizzas on tv with little dude saying "Pizza Pizza"

-I used to play Super Mario Brothers and Double Dragon on my Nintendo

-Turbo GraFX- 16

-I used to read Babysitters Club and RL Stine's Goosebumps

-L.A. Lights and Jellies were hot

-I used to drool over New Kids on the Block

-Stamps were 25 cents

-The Burger King Kids' club and the dude with the gumby haircut

-When tv used to have dials

-Tandy computers

-Watching All That and In Living Color

-When you could see between the squiggly lines on the Playboy channel

-When Reading Rainbow had the bomb theme song

-Talks shows like Ricki Lake, Sally, Jenny Jones, Richard Bey, and Phil Donahue were on all day long (now they are replaced by court shows)

-When PBS mornings were hot and I used to watch Zoobilee Zoo and wished I were the cat

-You were called 'rich' if you had a cell phone!

-People carried beepers


----------



## BoomSnap (Feb 1, 2011)

Cartoon Network actually showed cartoons including Looney Toons intead of this reality drivel. I do not want to grow up in a world where kids don't know Sylvester the Cat or Yosemite Sam. 

I also miss the days when I was kid and didn't worry about every adult trying to abduct me for my supple young body.


----------



## radman (Feb 1, 2011)

when Fox used to have fox kids and showed Mighty Morphin Power Rangers, The Masked Rider, Beetle Borgs, Bobbies world, Life with Louie, the tick, spiderman and the xmen.

When Nickeloden used to show are you afraid of the dark, and round house, as well as Doug, Ren and stimpy, The Rug rats and hey arnold

I also remember the old coolade comercials, and the butterfinger comercials with Bart Simpson, as wellas the old 10-10-2-20 and 10-10-321 comercials


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 1, 2011)

Yup, I remember all that stuff.

I remember Sesame Street when it was new.

I remember Saturday Night Live when it was good and still watchable.

I remember feeding endless quarters into the video arcade machines and playing classics like Pac-Man, Galaga, Space Invaders, etc...yes, it was fun being a kid in 1981.

I remember Saturday Morning TV and cartoons that were actually GOOD.

I remember playing with original legos...this was before all the sets came out...I had a big cardboard box of bricks and loved it!

I remember having a black and white TV with 3-4 stations and an antenna on my house.

I remember riding my bike without a helmet (GASP!)

I remember we had bullies in my day and, guess what? We handled them just fine! I was told to ignore bullies and I did. If they kept after me, there was usually an ass-kicking.

I survived my childhood just fine without the Internet or a cell phone. In fact, I never owned a cell phone until last August.

Yeah, those were the days


Dennis


----------



## russianrobot (Feb 1, 2011)

Morgan Freeman taught me to read when I watched him on electric company

We rolled out the barrel for Zoom

Sigmund was one dumbass sea monster

I never understood a damn word on Villa Alegre

I saw fonzi jump over the shark live

and leonard nimoy hosted in search of

smurfs always sucked

moving pictures - american fool - back in black - the wall -ghost in the machine - end of the century- london calling -1999 - the river


----------



## Twisty (Feb 1, 2011)

You could tell who Doctor Who was because he was covered in question marks.... 
XxX


----------



## imfree (Feb 1, 2011)

Aaaah, yes, Kiddos, I remember, from back in the day, one'a my old cars from long ago that had clear space on each side of the engine, just one accessories belt, and a starter that could be replaced from top side! (1966, 6cyl, 200cu in Mustang) I paid $750 for it in 1974.


I don't have it any more and this pic is from the web. 

View attachment 66_mustang_01.jpg


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 1, 2011)

I remember when going to Chuck E Cheese to watch that robot puppet show with the music and spend HOURS on the arcades was the best thing in the world.. 12th birthday, died slowly 

The fond memories my heart has.


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 1, 2011)

" Morgan Freeman taught me to read when I watched him on electric company "

I had to find a video of "Easy Reader" on youtube to prove to my husband (who is a bit younger than me) that Morgan Freeman really was on an educational PBS kids' show. I loved the Electric Company when I was a kid!

- I remember when there was no microwave popcorn. Hell, there were no microwaves at all in most homes when I was a kid. In my neighborhood, a microwave was a MAJOR status symbol. 

Tracy


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 1, 2011)

Tracyarts said:


> " Morgan Freeman taught me to read when I watched him on electric company "
> 
> I had to find a video of "Easy Reader" on youtube to prove to my husband (who is a bit younger than me) that Morgan Freeman really was on an educational PBS kids' show. I loved the Electric Company when I was a kid!
> 
> ...



I liked Reading Rainbow and then went on to Disney for kids. "Between the Lions" was out after i had grown up and was in high school.


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 1, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> I remember when.............
> 
> -Nickolodeon used to be the best channel in the world
> 
> ...



haha I remember all that too! One time on 5th grade, my class was amazed when one kid came in with a beeper. Dont remember why he had it, but we were all about it.

I never saw Zoobliee Zoo on tv, but my neighbor has a tape and we used to watch it all the time! I LOVED IT!!


----------



## Dromond (Feb 1, 2011)

Fallout shelters.

Duck and cover.

Leaded gasoline.

"One small step for a man, one giant leap for mankind."

Getting dirty playing outside.

40 cent comic books.

The fall of Saigon.

Watergate.

Hoppity Hooper.

Life before Internet, video games, and cell phones.

These are just a few of the things I remember from back in the day.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 1, 2011)

Listening to "The Lone Ranger" on radio, before we had a TV.

When toys were made of metal and wood, before plastics were common.

Drugstores with soda counters. For a nickel, the soda jerk would mix you a coke.

Neighborhood groceries. There was always one within walking distance, because cars were a luxury and most people didn't have one (we didn't).

Saturday afternoon at the movies. Two features, a cartoon, a serial, a newsreel, and air conditioning (which private homes did not have). Heaven in the summer for a quarter.

5 & 10-cent stores. 

When goods stamped "Made in Japan" were considered a joke.

Gas stations where an attendant pumped your gas, checked your oil, and cleaned your windshield. Gas was twenty-five cents a gallon, and you got a premium (a drinking glass or plate, usually) with a fill-up.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 1, 2011)

I remember watching Michael Jackson moonwalk for the first time...

I remember watching Madonna roll around in a wedding dress as she sang "like a virgin"

I remember standing in line to see Star Wars and instead we went to see Tron (my sister is 20 years older than I and she got impatient)

I remember when Ronnie was elected and re-elected. 

I remember watching footage of the Berlin Wall fall and the looks on the faces of those who were taking it apart with their hands.

I also remember the lone man standing in front of the tank in Tienanmen Square 

I remember watching hours of coverage of Baby Jessica who fell down the well.

I remember summers from the time I was 8 until i was 18, where I would I would spend all my waking time at the golf course, I swear, the woman who ran the bar/food area, raised me more than my mom lol 

I remember my bestie and I would meet boys and tell them we were older than we were..

I remember summer evenings spent on the lake in my besties speed boat..her dad would let us take it out...

And I remember meeting Janie Lane of Warrant..he pulled my tee shirt through the chain link and signed it...I thought I was sooooo cool.. lol


----------



## imfree (Feb 1, 2011)

Great stuff, Guys and thanks for jogging my memory!

Chicago-Old Days http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qCW34a2k3U

Ha!, so last century, but a happy oldster's song, nevertheless!

Yep, I used to rock out in my 'ol Mustang to this song, "Dream On",
and hundreds more. I remember when a 120w+120w car stereo
was big s**t, too.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 1, 2011)

Dallas & Benson on prime time. 
Reagan getting shot on TV
Brezhnev dying and the televised funeral from Moscow
Ronnie meeting Gorby in Geneva for the first time
The Iceland summit collapsing because Ronnie wouldn't give up Star Wars
Star Trek the Motion Picture on the big screen when it came out
Disneyland with America Sings.
Sesame Street PRE ELMO
Good Morning America with David Hartman and Joan Lunden
Wheel of Fortune with Chuck Woolery PRE SAJAK , and he introduced Vanna
Jeopardy with Fleming
Match Game


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 1, 2011)

I remember when:

*MTV actually played videos almost all day long. I miss that!!
*Tetris used to come pre-packaged on your computer.
*When gas was 96 cents a gallon, and a pack of Marlboros was $1.96 (tax included)
*We would all gather at my grandmother's every Sunday for dinner and us kids would play all kinds of made-up games outside, until dark.
*Walking to school when I was in 2nd and 3rd grade, without fear.
*We lived in a trailer park next to a drive-in theater when I was like 5 and remember watching the screen outside my window. It was turned into a carlot umpteen years ago!
*When there was a Showbiz Pizza before merging with Chuck E. Cheese
*When Cherryheads candy used to be called Cherry Clan! (And remember the name 'Cherry Chan')
*When we used to have a 'Rax' fast-food restaurant here.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 1, 2011)

-Nurses were white dresses, white stockings, and the hat

-white pepsi

-candy bars were 75 cents


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 1, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I remember when:
> *
> *MTV actually played videos almost all day long. I miss that!!**Tetris used to come pre-packaged on your computer.
> *When gas was 96 cents a gallon, and a pack of Marlboros was $1.96 (tax included)
> ...



This!!!!!!!!


----------



## mossystate (Feb 1, 2011)

I sometimes had to walk to the school bus through waist-deep snow.

we had a long driveway


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 2, 2011)

I remember...

wearing plaid bell bottoms
nickel candy
the earth standing still when Elvis died
then again when John Lennon was killed
my first "boombox"
neon everything in junior high


----------



## penguin (Feb 2, 2011)

When 
- we'd buy cassingles
- cabbage patch dolls were THE toy to have
- neon everything
- hypercolour everything
- 20 cents was a lot of money to a kid
- we had one and two cent coins, and one and two dollar notes
- nuns wore habits (well, my two aunts who are nuns, anyway)
- the ABC would go off air overnight
- we'd play the Atari or Commodore 64 or Pong
- Agro was cool on TV...or better yet, Boris the Black Kinght's Breakfast Show.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 2, 2011)

I remember:
-When it was cool to have a dual-cassette radio. So not only could you record songs of the radio, like I so often did, but you could copy your friend's tape. Just put a piece of tape over those lil holes or stuff a tiny piece of paper into it and dub away.
-Windows 3.1 for Workgroups - when 'Windows' was literally just windows lol I deleted 'File Manager' once..my first reformat experience. My dad was pissed!
-My Buddy and Kid Sister dolls.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 2, 2011)

...when McDonalds first introduced their outdoor playgrounds for kids.

2) A teacher could send a child to the principal for a paddle when he/she were bad. 

3) When we got our first color television ( a Zenith) that sat on the floor with knick-knacks on top of it. 

4) My father's reel-to-reel playing Johnny Cash's Orange Blossom. 

5) School lunches were 10-cents. 

6) Marty Kroft's Electric Woman and Dinah girl.

7) When terry cloth short jumpers were in style. 

8) Leg warmers and head bands

9) My sony walkman

10) Watching the Space Challenger shuttle explode in air while it actually happened and how it affected me, because I was the first one in my class to realize what happened. Whoa...still get that dump feeling.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 2, 2011)

-When Sega Genesis used to compete with Nintendo

-Watching the 10 episodes of "My Brother and Me" on Nick

-When I used to ace Nintendo games and suck big time at the new fancy games they have out now

-When video games were innocent

-I used to have crushes on all the Power Ranger guys including Zack, Billy, the Red ranger, and Tommy <drool> Tommy :smitten: ! 

-When I used to line my lips with black eyeliner

-When I shaved off my eyebrows and drew them in with black eyeliner


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is the big one..............................................................dum dee dee dee.....................................................................................................

























I remember when gas was 96 cents a gallon!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 2, 2011)

You had to blow on game cartridges to make them work better.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 2, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> You had to blow on game cartridges to make them work better.



LOL Was about to put this too! The NES was horrible about that. Either had to blow the cartridge or into the console itself. 

--Help! I've fallen and I can't get up!
--Where's the beef?
--At least where I lived, in the country (the sticks, if you will), you used to be able to dial your own number, hang up and your phone would ring about a minute later with your 'call' lol I used to do that to my mom all the time!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 3, 2011)

I remember when "Pogs" were the shit. 


I remember when all of us girls were collecting "Sky Dancers" 


Making Mud-Pies 


Rock-Wars


Soda in Glass Bottles (Which, to this day, is the best thing in the world)


Candy Cigarettes


Trick-Or-Treating till WAY past midnight
(and getting bags upon buckets upon bags of candy. )


----------



## Dromond (Feb 3, 2011)

I remember when this was state of the art in console gaming.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 3, 2011)

I was ten and my mother handed me a dollar and asked me to run to the corner candy store to buy two packs of Kents cigarettes and reminded me to bring back change.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 3, 2011)

I remember:

- collecting Charlie's Angels cards

- buying stamps in a machine at the drugstore

- a phone call at the payphone was a dime. And you could find a payphone when you needed one.

- cable came to town. And it had a box that you slid to change the channel. Which was great for me because then I didn't have to come in from playing to change the channel if my parents didn't feel like getting up.

- I delivered newspapers after school and went into the peoples houses every Friday to "collect".

- The Nair commercial was kinda racy with those girls wearing shortshorts

- Thinking the Enjouli perfume theme song was my new anthem "I can bring home the bacon, fry it up in a pan, and never let you forget you're a man, cause I wear Enjouli."

- actually knowing the phone numbers to all of the payphones near where my friends hung out so I could try to get in touch with them once we left our houses.

- being thankful that I was the last of six kids and therefore my parents had accumulated the full set of encyclopedias so I didn't have to go all the way to the library to look something up

- thinking that FreshenUp gum was one of the coolest new foods cuz it was gum that squirted minty goodness when you chewed it

- driving with my portable 8Track player in the car so I would have some music to listen to.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 3, 2011)

Milk vending machines in every neighborhood where you could throw in a few quarters and get milk, chocolate milk and cream in the middle of the night.

Playgrounds where ALL the equipment was metal including the sliding ponds. We called them sliding ponds back then. Some of them were two stories up and there were NO guard rails. Oh, and we landed on gravel. GRAVEL!!

It seemed like every teenage girl read Teen Beat, had Scott Baio or Leif Garrett posters on their walls, wore Loves Baby Soft, Heaven Scent or Sweet Honesty and cut and styled their hair into feathered 'wings.'


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 3, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> Here is the big one..............................................................dum dee dee dee............................................................................................I remember when gas was 96 cents a gallon!!!!


I remember odd and even gas days.


-Rusty
(1979 gas crisis)


----------



## Dromond (Feb 3, 2011)

I remember when nobody worried about the price of gas and nobody cared about gas mileage.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 3, 2011)

I remember when the price of a stamp went from 12 to 15 cents.

Charles' and Di's wedding (What 12 year old girl wasn't fascinated?)

The Waltons, Little House on the Prairie and The Dukes of Hazzard.

My high school's Intro to Computers class used the Apple II E. And before you could take that class, you had to pass Basic Typing.

Got to take the family car to school only under very particular conditions -- otherwise you took the school bus, even through your senior year.

My 8th grade class was the last year in our district where the girls had to take Home Ec and the boys had to take Industrial Arts.

"It was 1970-Something"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm--KJk-kgw


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 4, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I remember:
> 
> - collecting Charlie's Angels cards
> 
> ...




Believe it or not but I still have my Charlie's Angels bubble gum cards!:doh:

I also have ones for GREASE, the first three STAR WARS movies (you know, the GOOD ones!), MORK & MINDY, ET, SUPERMAN, KISS and several others...yeah, I'm a packrat. Oh yeah, I still have WACKY PACKAGES!


I also remember everything else you mention. I was a paper boy in a small town, you'd be amazed how many people left their doors unlocked back then.

I still miss 8 Tracks but my last player died many years ago.


Dennis


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 4, 2011)

* When video games were about having fun instead of just running around killing people.

* When Nickelodeon wasn't just Spongebob + Ridiculous Preteen Live Action Shows (Although, I have no problem with Big Time Rush, lol). Ah, Kenan and Kel, All That, Are You Afraid of the Dark?... you are missed so.

* When Cartoon Network was nothing but GREAT CARTOONS (PPG, Courage, Dexter's Lab, Johnny Bravo, etc.) Watched "Regular Show" and "MAD", and I nearly threw up from the nonsense... I MISS CHOWDER!!! 

* When Disney wasn't about becoming the Preteen MTV. Yeah, I like Wizards of Waverly Place and Phineas and Ferb, but that's basically it. What happened to showing all the old Mickey Mouse cartoons?!

* When the Big Mac was bigger than it was today. Of course, I found a way around that, now. Order the Big Mac with Quarter Pounder meat! WHOOO!

* When kids used their imaginations to play, instead of just sitting around on the computer or watching TV all the time.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 4, 2011)

*When Cracker Jack boxes gave better prizes and not just the little paper whatever-it-is now thing.
*Learning how to type on a word processor. I'm sure some of y'all used the old-fashioned typewriters but I learned on the electronic one. Though our teacher still made us use those 'correct type' strips, or whatever they were called, instead of correction tape within the machine itself.
*My first chat room experiences were in Talk City..in like '95 or '96 lol
*Using WebTV...it was soooooo slow and limited! lol


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 4, 2011)

.....having a 1200 baud modem with a 128K RAM Apple IIe computer was pretty bad-ass.

.....McDonald's Filet-O-Fish sandwiches came in non-environmentally friendly styrofoam containers.

.....Urkel-O's cereal came out. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 4, 2011)

Typewriters

Telephones (with cords) that you 'rented' from the only phone company, Ma Bell 

Watches that had to be wound

Tang, Ovaltine and PDQ


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Feb 4, 2011)

The day President Kennedy got shot..His funeral on tv...When gas was 15 cents a gallon and for $10 you could fill up the car,go to the movies plus get a hamburger to eat and have money left over..I remember Sky King and My Friend Flicka..The Wonderful World of Disney on Sunday nights..Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom..Black and white tvs..Going to the movies cost a nickle and if you sold enough soda pop bottles you could get a drink,popcorn and candy for a $1..Captain Kangaroo..Drive-in movies..Richard Nixon saying he was not a crook on tv..The first computers taking up a whole warehouse..Watching John Glen being launched into space..The Apollo 7 disaster..Real Penny candy or 2 for a penny candy! All cars were standard and had no power steering or brakes,no seat belts either,they wouldn't go above 40..Damn I am old and have seen a lot!


----------



## imfree (Feb 4, 2011)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> The day President Kennedy got shot..His funeral on tv...When gas was 15 cents a gallon and for $10 you could fill up the car,go to the movies plus get a hamburger to eat and have money left over..I remember Sky King and My Friend Flicka..The Wonderful World of Disney on Sunday nights..Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom..Black and white tvs..Going to the movies cost a nickle and if you sold enough soda pop bottles you could get a drink,popcorn and candy for a $1..Captain Kangaroo..Drive-in movies..Richard Nixon saying he was not a crook on tv..The first computers taking up a whole warehouse..Watching John Glen being launched into space..The Apollo 7 disaster..Real Penny candy or 2 for a penny candy! All cars were standard and had no power steering or brakes,no seat belts either,they wouldn't go above 40..Damn I am old and have seen a lot!



Hey!, I'm that old! I thought the world was coming to an end, at age 7, while I was watching news coverage of John F Kennedy's assassination on our 19" Zenith black and white TV.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 4, 2011)

Kids could play outside in their yards and even ride their bikes down the street without fear of being taken out by a stray bullet.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> You had to blow on game cartridges to make them work better.


 

I totally remember that one.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 4, 2011)

I remember when a lot of advertistments on the telly were actually funny and/or clever.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 4, 2011)

*Having a TV with a dial - and not a remote. You had like 12 or 13 channels to flip to lol
*Tight-rolling your jeans and 'rooster do' bangs. Gah! lol
*Wearing oversized sweatshirts (or tees with the little slide) with leggings..and socks you could slouch.
*Slap bracelets!!!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 4, 2011)

Just remembered another one.

My Dad would send me up the street to the corner deli with $1.00 to buy him TWO packs of Viceroy brand cigarettes. I got to keep the change. Boy of boy could I get a lot with that 30 cents. One of them was a gigantic pickle from the barrel or a bottle of soda in a glass bottle or tons of penny candy that actually cost a penny each.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I was ten and my mother handed me a dollar and asked me to run to the corner candy store to buy two packs of Kents cigarettes and reminded me to bring back change.





D_A_Bunny said:


> Just remembered another one.
> 
> My Dad would send me up the street to the corner deli with $1.00 to buy him TWO packs of Viceroy brand cigarettes. I got to keep the change. Boy of boy could I get a lot with that 30 cents. One of them was a gigantic pickle from the barrel or a bottle of soda in a glass bottle or tons of penny candy that actually cost a penny each.



It seems this was a pretty common occurrence! LOL


----------



## radman (Feb 6, 2011)

i remember back when vanilla ice, markie mark and mc hammer were rap stars, back when rap music didnt cuss


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2011)

radman said:


> i remember back when vanilla ice, markie mark and mc hammer were rap stars, back when rap music didnt cuss



I remember listening to them and trying to sing along while at the skating rink.


----------



## radman (Feb 6, 2011)

I remember back when you had to go to the video arcade to play the newest video games


----------



## imfree (Feb 6, 2011)

radman said:


> i remember back when vanilla ice, markie mark and mc hammer were rap stars, back when rap music didnt cuss



Thas was about the time one of my faves, The Fixx's "Driven Out" was getting regular air-play.

The Fixx At Jannus Landing, 2008-Driven Out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hFJB2eDLt0


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 6, 2011)

-When I used to play King's Quest II and the Adventures of Willy Beamish on my dad's Tandy computer! 

-When computer games looked like paintings

-Watching Melrose Place and Model's Inc back to back 

-Kris Cross

-Watching Xmen


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 6, 2011)

radman said:


> I remember back when you had to go to the video arcade to play the newest video games



LOL! I remember Aladdin's Castle video game spot. I used to play Street Fighter and I always picked Chun Li, lol! Chun Li was kinda thick in the thighs, eh?


----------



## imfree (Feb 6, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> LOL! I remember Aladdin's Castle video game spot. I used to play Street Fighter and I always picked Chun Li, lol! Chun Li was kinda thick in the thighs, eh?



Hahaha!, hey HappyFace83, I bet you're too young to remember when Rascals' songs got regular air-play!


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 6, 2011)

imfree said:


> Hahaha!, hey HappyFace83, I bet you're too young to remember when Rascals' songs got regular air-play!



LOL, I wish I were alive back then, that would be awesome!


----------



## radman (Feb 6, 2011)

I remember when the St. Louis Rams were the LA Rams lol


----------



## imfree (Feb 6, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> LOL, I wish I were alive back then, that would be awesome!



No Ma'me, if you were alive back then, you'd be old like me. I'm older than most Dimmer's DADDEHs!


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Feb 6, 2011)

I remember when downloading illegal music used to involve recording your favourite song onto tape from the radio! LOL

I was 5 when there was a massive race riot against my people in Sri Lanka in 1983 and although we were thousands of miles away from the violence, I remember the terror and sadness we all felt... and the empowerment we felt when we as a family went on human rights marches and actions in the following years. (Some of which I got days off school for! LOL)

I remember when I was 6, my cousin and I used to play Knight Rider and argue over who would be Devon and who would be Michael... until I figured out that Devon was Michael's boss and by being Devon I got to order my cousin around. LOL!

Ok another Knight Rider one, I remember in 2nd grade I used to try and Turbo Boost my bicycle over crazy jumps in the local park because I wasn't old enough to do it in a Trans Am. LOL

I remember (and attended in Sydney) Michael Jackson's Bad tour in 1987, the first solo tour he did.

I remember the October 1989 San Fran Earthquake as my family and I were in California at the time for a vacation. My first time in America too. LOL

I remember when Nelson Mandela was released from house arrest.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> I remember when.............
> 
> -Nickolodeon used to be the best channel in the world
> 
> ...




I remember the world BEFORE Nickelodeon (before any channels made just for kids!- cartoons were shown on all the network channels on Saturday mornings and after-school), before beepers and before cell phones.

I also remember phones that you actually had to DIAL instead of using touch-tone. 

And yeah, I remember seeing fake antennas being sold in stores so people could pretend to have car phones.

I remember disco dancing and the FIRST time that bell-bottoms and hip-hugger jeans were in style. 

I remember when MTV used to actually show music videos.

I remember bottled coke in machines that only cost a quarter- and candy bars for a dime. Also, I used to find tossed away coke bottles that I could return to the grocery store for a nickel a bottle. 

I remember the "rich" kids in school were the ones that had HBO or Cinemax, Levi Jeans or Nike sneakers. 

I loved vampires back in the day- and I am caught up in the vampire obsessions of today. 

McDonald's used to have changing numbers on their signs- thrilled to advertise how many millions of hamburgers they had managed to sell. Today it just says "billions and billions served".

I remember the Burger King slogan jingle of "Have It Your Way" and when Ronco was the big seller of "as seen on TV" items. (Mr Microphone anyone?)

I remember lots of old 8 track players and tapes being sold at flea markets. 

I remember the teachers and principles being able to paddle us with huge pieces of wood with handles on them and holes drilled in them to make it more painful. I also remember a teacher threatening to tie up a student with a jump rope and slapping students in the head when I was in the first grade. I suspect that old bitch is long dead.


----------



## MattB (Feb 6, 2011)

It's really interesting how most of our memories surround TV, we have hundred of channels now and I think I watch less now than I ever did. I remember getting excited for NBC on Thursday nights...Cosby Show, Family Ties, Cheers and Night Court all back to back. It was the highlight of the week along with being able to stay up and watch SNL on Saturday night, and falling asleep by 12:30 or so...one TV moment that I'll never be able to forget is my sister FORCING me up in the wee hours to make me watch the Royal Wedding of Prince Charles and Diana. I had no say in the matter, the coverage went on for hours...

I also remembering not being able to rewind anything. If you missed it, you missed it. If you heard a song on the radio, you either called the station to request it again or you hiked to the store in canvas sneakers during a hailstorm, while the Soviets had the missiles pointed at ya, to buy the .45....and it was scratched when ya bought it. That's the way it was and we LIKED IT! Ohhhhhhh how weeeeeeeee LOVED IT


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2011)

penguin said:


> I remember listening to them and trying to sing along while at the skating rink.



I did this, too, except it was Tamara and the Scene, Lisa Lisa and Cult Jam, Debbie Deb, Midnight Star, Michael and Janet Jackson


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 6, 2011)

I remember not being allowed to come in the house during the summer unless we were bleeding, on fire, or had to go to the bathroom. When we were allowed in the house we couldn't see because we'd spent the entire day in the sun. 

We drank water from the garden hose and hunted for change for push-pops when Mr. Softy came around because we'd get the stink-eye if we asked for money. 

Cable and video games were unknown then so we entertained ourselves with games like wolf-pack which was a neighborhood-wide version of hide and seek with prison areas we had to rescue our comrades from. I used to jump fences and gates through backyards running from very surprised snarling dogs. 

Most of the moms sat on the front stoops and talked and shouted at anybody's kid that was acting up. The kids minded the moms even if they weren't theirs. If you talked back to another mom, you had to answer to your own mom for being disrespectful. One mom had a key to a fire hydrant sprinkler and we'd all run outside in our bathing suits and splash around.

We had to be home when the street lights came on and then my brothers and I made forts or played pirate ship with their bunk beds and sheets and blankets and make up dirty lyrics to Jesus Christ Superstar, the themes to Batman and The Brady Bunch and run from the strap when my dad came in after screaming for us to shut up a hundred times.


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 6, 2011)

I remember when the milk was delivered to our door and the cream was at the top of the quart bottles. When you put baseball cards clipped to the front tire of your bicycle to make that thup-thup-thup noise. Listening to my transistor radio underneath my pillow to listen to Scott Muni & Cousin Brucie on WABC. I remember being caught singing Do-wop in the back of the Church, it had such a great echo, then being sent to My teacher Sister Claire with the other fellow who didn't run out to find ourselves part of St. Joe's boy's choir Mark was a Soprano and I was the only Bass Alto they ever had.
Saturday Mornings you had Crusader Rabbit & Sky King for entertainment. In the summer I would walk out of the 2 family house we lived in walked to the bus stop on the corner paid the driver a quarter and take the bus one stop short of the George Washington Bridge to Palisades Amusement Park and swim in the salt water pool ride the rides till dinner time and take the bus home


----------



## imfree (Feb 7, 2011)

I remember when pop-tops came off in your hand when you opened a can.

Jimmy Buffett-Margarittaville http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CICf8xoLyG8


----------



## Dromond (Feb 7, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> LOL! I remember Aladdin's Castle video game spot. I used to play Street Fighter and I always picked Chun Li, lol! Chun Li was kinda thick in the thighs, eh?



I remember working at an Aladdin's Castle. I still have video game sounds burned into my brain...


----------



## Dromond (Feb 7, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> *I remember not being allowed to come in the house during the summer unless we were bleeding, on fire, or had to go to the bathroom. When we were allowed in the house we couldn't see because we'd spent the entire day in the sun.
> *
> *We drank water from the garden hose* and hunted for change for push-pops when Mr. Softy came around because we'd get the stink-eye if we asked for money.
> 
> ...



Dear God, we must be the same age. In my neighborhood, the game was "kick the can."


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 7, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> * When video games were about having fun instead of just running around killing people. Oh yes, I remember! And the games were not too gruesome. No sex was involved either. I remember when Mortak Kombat came out in Sega, and the media was like 'OMG', it's so violent. Today's games make Mortal Kombat look like Duckhunt!
> 
> * When Nickelodeon wasn't just Spongebob + Ridiculous Preteen Live Action Shows (Although, I have no problem with Big Time Rush, lol). Ah, Kenan and Kel, All That, Are You Afraid of the Dark?... you are missed so. Oh yes, those were my shows! I loved 90s Nick! Nick fell off in the early 2000s (except for Drake and Josh, love that show). 90s Nick shows like The Tomorrow People, Alex Mac, Kablam, Salute your shorts, Clarissa explains it all were the bomb! And kids were kids back then.
> 
> ...



........................................................................................


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 7, 2011)

imfree said:


> No Ma'me, if you were alive back then, you'd be old like me. I'm older than most Dimmer's DADDEHs!




You are young at heart!!!


----------



## imfree (Feb 7, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> You are young at heart!!!



Thank you, HappyFace83, you're too kind! Of course, that also means that despite me getting old, I still haven't grown up. It's not always a bad thing, though, 'cuz I haven't been everywhere or done everything yet, and I can still look at an approaching day with child-like wonderment........


----------



## radman (Feb 8, 2011)

i remember when Hulk Hogan was in his prime in the late 80's and early to mid 90's, and when nascar was fun to watch, when my favorite football team actually won more games then they lost im talking about the 49ers back when Joe Montana, Jerry Rice, Steve Young and T.O were playing for them. i also remember back when Michael Jordan ruled basketball not Kobe


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 8, 2011)

radman said:


> i remember when Hulk Hogan was in his prime in the late 80's and early to mid 90's, and when nascar was fun to watch, when my favorite football team actually won more games then they lost im talking about *the 49ers back when Joe Montana, Jerry Rice, Steve Young and T.O were playing for them.* i also remember back when Michael Jordan ruled basketball not Kobe



I remember hating the 49'ers because they were Dallas' biggest rivals in the postseason back in the day lol


----------



## BoomSnap (Feb 8, 2011)

When Duck Tales had the best TV theme song ever.

When you felt badass because you stayed up to see WWF past 9:00 p.m.

When it took almost a year for movies to come out on home video.

When you were a god among men on the school playground because you had the level 100 Charizard pokemon card.


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 8, 2011)

you all sound really fucking old.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 8, 2011)

When Michael [sp?] Jordan was amazing, and Shaq was starring in kid's flicks.


When parents didn't have to hover over their children 24/7 for fear some ChoMo would get their kid.


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 8, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Fallout shelters.
> 
> Duck and cover.
> 
> ...



I have you beat. I remember when Marvel and DC comics were a dime, and how we pissed and moaned when they went to 15 then 20 then to a quarter.


I remember giving the corner grocer a note from my mom and picking up her cigarettes..and getting a stale Butterfingers with the change (Stale ones are THE best!)

- being able to sit at a garage and watch the owner and mechanics work, ask them questions, earn a bottle of soda for pushing a broom to get the oil dry up.

- when music was MUSIC, not screaming or poetry to a bass beat

- When soda was made with sugar and NOT high fructose corn syrup

- when candy, soda, and ice cream was sold in high schools


----------



## imfree (Feb 8, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> you all sound really fucking old.



The alternative was to die really fucking young. I didn't go for it. My old threadmates didn't either.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 8, 2011)

I remember those tv lunch boxes

I had a Jem one


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 8, 2011)

Rojodi said:


> I have you beat. I remember when Marvel and DC comics were a dime, and how we pissed and moaned when they went to 15 then 20 then to a quarter.
> 
> 
> I remember giving the corner grocer a note from my mom and picking up her cigarettes..and getting a stale Butterfingers with the change (Stale ones are THE best!)
> ...




How old are you because rap came out in the late 70s. I like rap music, but not the mainstream crap of today.

Oh yes, I still remember when ice cream was sold at my school cafeteria. Now the little health nazis want to remove any type of tasty pleasure from schools. School lunch sucks now! Back then, they had mandatory P.E. classes and recess, there lies the answer.


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 8, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> you all sound really fucking old.



Now, now. Remember that to 18 or 19 year olds, 24 is ancient, tottering, and downright antediluvian. And to 30 or 40 year olds, 24-year-olds are just angry young turks. So be nice. It's all relative.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 8, 2011)

I remember 'Bo Knows' ads.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 8, 2011)

I remember when Cartoon Network didn't have shows with real people on them. It was actually CARTOON. NETWORK.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 8, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> you all sound really fucking old.


My lawn, young lady -- please remove yourself from it at once, lest I needs resort to fisticuffs and cane-brandishings!

-Rusty
(Geezer)


----------



## Mathias (Feb 8, 2011)

Back in my day, we played vidja games that were full vidja games straight from the box. We didn't have any of this new-fangled downloadable-contentwhatchamacallit nonsense. And we played them on cartridges too! And had to use batteries for the rumble pack!


----------



## Angel (Feb 9, 2011)

I remember when...

a gallon of milk was $.59

a loaf of bread was $.59

freezers _had_ to be defrosted

ice cube trays were metal and it wasn't easy to break apart the ice

it was important for families to have dinner together

mashed potatoes weren't made from flakes

gravy wasn't made from an envelope of powder

children were afraid of their parents

children _minded_ their parents

children had respect for their elders

children looked forward to and valued spending time with their grandparents

children actually _believed_ in Santa Claus

we had to change into our "play" clothes after school

school lunch only cost $.20 and

a second glass bottle of milk was $.05

every kid wanted K-tel's most recent album for Christmas

the only options on stereos were 45 or 33 and AM or HiFi

kids always received headphones when they received their first stereo

everyone was doing 'the bump' at our 6th grade dance

Mom or Dad would yell, "Turn that down! The neighbors don't want to hear KISS or the Bay City Rollers!"

I was the envy of all the other girls because I had a purple Osmond Family metal lunchbox 

my walls were covered with posters of David and Shaun :wubu:

summers were spent riding bikes and reading Tiger Beat and daydreaming about boys

teenaged girls acted young; were innocent; dressed like a teenager; and were still dreaming about their first kiss

teenaged boys were shy and innocent and respected girls

driver's ed was a class in school that you got credit for

girls took Home Ec and boys took various 'shop' classes

there was no such thing as dirty dancing (or bumping and grinding, or simulating sexual acts) at high school dances

high school graduates had a future to look forward to

unemployment was rarely heard of

those that were temporarily unemployed were only so due to "change over" at auto manufacturing plants and knew they would soon be returning to work

you had landed a good job if you were hired at an American auto manufacturing plant or at an American owned steel mill

Mothers number one priority were taking care of the kids

Fathers priority was providing for his family

families stayed together

extended families would gather together at the grandparent's home on holidays

people mattered more than the latest technological gadgets

young people realized that those older than them had much wisdom to share; and both the young and the elderly cherished the moments that were shared together


----------



## PigPen (Feb 9, 2011)

saturday morning cartoons, actually being cartoons and not computer animation...

having a crush on the Baroness from GI JOE...

50 cents would be more than enough for a snack and a drink after little league baseball...

smoking inside a plane was perfectly normal...

riding a bike without a helmet, and my parents being ok with this...

riding on the arm rest of my dad's 1980 buick lesabre, no seatbelt or child seat...

atari 2600, all day...

arcade games being 25 cents and not $1.00


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 9, 2011)

Juice (actually it was orange 'drink') and soft pretzels for 50 cents a week for snack time at school. Often I didn't have the money or forgot to ask my mom and would watch longingly at my classmates enjoying them, especially the bigger boys who'd get double. LOL


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Feb 9, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> you all sound really fucking old.



I might be old to you but I have seen things in my lifetime that the younger set can only read about in books..I have seen equal rights become a reality..I have seen women's rights become a reality..I have seen things that make me glad I have lived this long to see them come to pass..


----------



## Angel (Feb 10, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> Now, now. Remember that to 18 or 19 year olds, 24 is ancient, tottering, and downright antediluvian. And to 30 or 40 year olds, 24-year-olds are just angry young turks. So be nice. It's all relative.



I wish that I always possessed the patience of Job.

Oh, Wise One, do tell us: At what stage do the mere humans begin to grasp the concept of thinking before reacting? And at what stage in life should humans begin grasping at and desiring to begin the process of emotional maturation? (discounting those with Peter Pan syndrome, of course)


----------



## Angel (Feb 10, 2011)

I thought of a couple more! 

I remember when young teenaged girls used to sneak peeks at the older girls' copies of Cosmo... because Cosmo was considered to be so naughty! LOL 


I remember when girls daydreamed about hearing a young hunk say, "Gee, your hair smells terrific!"


I remember when young girls received those special little gift packages in 5th and 6th grade ... and to make them not-so-embarrassing there was always a little bottle of Gee, Your Hair Smells Terrific shampoo!


And I remember all the pesky boys wanting to know what was in the little gift packages and them complaining that it wasn't fair that girls got a present and they didn't. (I bet they are glad now that they weren't recepients of those little gifts; and for more than one reason!) 


One more, but from not so long ago. I remember when Fabio graced the cover of nearly every romance novel; and when his first romance book was published. Tell me what young middle aged woman hasn't _thought_ of that golden mane or of those muscles or of his bare chest?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 10, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> you all sound really fucking old.



I AM fucking old....that's the whole point of this thread, Duh


----------



## RJ20 (Feb 10, 2011)

I remember when there actually was a saturday morning 
and I would get up so early to check out all the great shows
and other networks like Nick, etc. had good stuff too. 
I remember wanting a Playstation really bad but I started out 
on SNES and N64 instead. 
I remember I would go to Blockbuster all the time to rent stuff.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 10, 2011)

I remember crying because "Mortal Kombat" was too violent a game for me to play on my cousins Sega Genasis, so I was stuck with Sonic. 

(Funny story, I almost bought a used SG that came with 3 games and 2 controllers for $5 but I didn't have the money on me, and when me and my dad went back it was gone. Same with an Atari [only that came with 6 games and 1 controller.] They're like Pokemon, to me. I gotta catch 'em all, damnit! )

I remember when Pokemon stuff was banned in schools, Too.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 10, 2011)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> I might be old to you but I have seen things in my lifetime that the younger set can only read about in books..I have seen equal rights become a reality..I have seen women's rights become a reality..I have seen things that make me glad I have lived this long to see them come to pass..


"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I've watched c-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhäuser Gate. All those ... moments will be lost in time, like tears...in rain.
Time to die." -R. Batty

-Rusty
(and yes, the past several decades have indeed been amazing -- I plan to stick around for what comes next!)


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 10, 2011)

Now,I remember that during the summer holidays back when I was in primary school (aged 8 or 9 years old),my mother would take us round to see her freind who lived up by a park. This freind of my mothers' would bring us all biscuits and orange juice whilst we played together with her daughter, and the adults would be outside having cigarettes and chattering. The thing that I remember most about this lovely woman was the amount of horror films she kept in her video shelf-lots of them. I was intrigued by the artwork covers of these films, and how gruesome/disturbing they looked-this was back when movie posters were handpainted,you understand. Anyway, I've rambled on a bit-apologies. :happy:


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 11, 2011)

I remember renting a VCR and movies together.

Jelly shoes.

"Rural Route 4" address

School shopping and Christmas shopping the 2 big trips a year - to a city an hour away that had about 15,000 people. But there was a mall there.

I also remember having Driver's Ed in school - and it only cost $20.00 to cover the gas and insurance money per kid.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 12, 2011)

I remember paying .99 for a gallon of gas. I'm only 25 . . . . 

The times, they are a changin'


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 12, 2011)

I remember when...

1. Music used to come in the form of LP's, 8-tracks and cassettes

2. Atari was the hottest item in the stores at Christmas...and getting hand cramps from the joystick was common place.

3. Jelly shoes were popular

4. Michael Jackson's Thriller was THE thing to watch on MTV. They would even post the times it would run so that you could catch it. (He actually looked normal then)

5. When I was a kid a candy bar cost .35 cents

6. The Dorothy Hamil,Princess Di, and Farrah Fawcett haircuts were popular.

7. Crayola crayons came in colors that didn't sound like foods.

8. To get HBO you had to have a separate black box, and they would mail you HBO guides to tell you what would be running that month.

9. Prime time television consisted of Isis, Shazam, Nancy Drew and the Hardy Boys, and Bozo the clown was a spin-off from the Garfield Goose Family Classics Hour.

10. Reggie Jackson had a candy bar named after him, the urban legend about pop rocks came to light, Reese's pieces became popular from the movie E.T., and H.R Puff N Stuff was a character on children's television and not a feeder's pet name.


----------



## shuefly pie (Feb 12, 2011)

I remember when all the music I listened to was so far left of center, subversive, punk rock, underground, anarchist and so forth that I had to order music from Europe, sneak it in under the radar, hand off money to older friends who went to school in NYC (NYC- I said!!) in order to listen to it. 

Today, I heard a bit of that hard won, so super cool music that I was too cool to admit was cool because it was just THAT COOL and, by the way, so was I... 

I heard it in my grocery store. 

And not a hipster grocery store. 

Just a lame, old grocery store where your great aunt might shop because she got a good coupon from the Wednesday circular. 

*sigh*


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 12, 2011)

I remember when I would sneak my Monster In My Pocket collection into school with my freinds...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I remember when Norway had just one TV channel

I remember when King Olav died.

I remember, and still love, VHS's.

I remember when celebrity magazines still had just as many b&w photograps as those with colors.

I remember my mom woke me up one night when I was 9 and told me Norway had won the Eurovision, (that was huge!).

I still remember the painful Macarana. Think I have managed to forget the dance though.

I remember when Clinton was impeached.

I remember the terrible smell of the chlorine in the elementary school pool.

I remember the Spice Girls, (Emma was my first crush).

I remember the 2000 election that lasted for weeks.


----------



## biggirlsrock (Feb 12, 2011)

I remember Pinbot, the greatest pinball machine ever

I remember watching "Kiss Meets the Phantom" on TV

I remember Bob Dylan on Sat Night Live, singing "Gotta Serve Somebody"

I remember "Reggie" candy bars

I remember hearing the news that Bon Scott died...

I remember laughing at guys who wore parachute pants (i just giggled after writing that too)  

I remember playing with my Evel Knievel Stunt Cycle, one of my favorite toys of all time

I remember upgrading my ride from a BigWheel to a Green Machine...that's how I rolled in the 70's 

I remember running home from school so I could watch Speed Racer, Marine Boy, and UltraMan. I don't give a shit what ANYONE says, UltraMan kicked some serious ASS!!!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 12, 2011)

biggirlsrock said:


> I remember Pinbot, the greatest pinball machine ever
> 
> I remember watching "Kiss Meets the Phantom" on TV
> 
> ...




OMG! I had a Mean Green Machine!!!!! I had totally forgotten that....ooh wow...good times..good times...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2011)

shuefly pie said:


> I remember when all the music I listened to was so far left of center, subversive, punk rock, underground, anarchist and so forth that I had to order music from Europe, sneak it in under the radar, hand off money to older friends who went to school in NYC (NYC- I said!!) in order to listen to it.
> 
> Today, I heard a bit of that hard won, so super cool music that I was too cool to admit was cool because it was just THAT COOL and, by the way, so was I...
> 
> ...



What song was it?


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 13, 2011)

1. The deaths of Martin Luther King, JFK, RFK 

2. Flinstones were in B&W and advertised Winston Cigarettes (better than any Joe Camel ad)

3. Live Televison (Robert F Kennedy ) being killed - The riots at the DNC in Chicago

4. The Hiedi fiasco at NBC when the Jet vs. Oakland game was prempted for that movie...

5. Maypo Commercial with the major sports stars at the time 

6. The Green Hornet on TV with Bruce Lee *** :bow:

7. Cigarette Ads on TV 

8. TV Ads and shows that are now Banned (Frito Bandito) or would be banned by todays standards (Dick Tracy Cartoon)...

9. How strict things were in Catholic School (corporal punishment galore)- no jeans- white shirt , dark blue tie , no long hair/ afro 

10. Playing street games that have all but disappeared : jacks, stick ball, stoop ball, tag etc. etc. 

11. Subways only costing 20 cents and the Bus Drivers/Transit Clerk would give you change


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 13, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> 10. Playing street games that have all but disappeared : jacks, stick ball, stoop ball, tag etc. etc.




I have very few memories BEING INSIDE when I was a kid. Everything we did was outside with friends. I feel so fortunate I grew up when I did.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 13, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I have very few memories BEING INSIDE when I was a kid. Everything we did was outside with friends. I feel so fortunate I grew up when I did.



I agree ... there was a documentary that those "street games" are lost in the current ago of technology. and,... in so many other ways things have become less innocent ...

As a kid- we use to earn money carrying shoppers groceries from the supermarket to their homes. That would be unheard of today 


Sure because if you grew up let's say prior to 1990 - you really don't have the explosion in technology that kids have at their disposable today... 

I read an article somewhere that most children know about texting before tying their shoes. Pre-school today would resemble what 1 and or 2nd grade was a few generation ago....


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 13, 2011)

I remember when Pepsi used to come in the white cans like this.


----------



## shuefly pie (Feb 13, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What song was it?


The particular song I was referring to was Joy Division - She Lost Control.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 13, 2011)

shuefly pie said:


> The particular song I was referring to was Joy Division - She Lost Control.


I recall (sometime in my late teens, I'm sure) busting up laughing when I realized that the muzak I was hearing in a grocery store was...

Pink Floyd's "The Wall" 

...arranged for piano and flute. 

-Rusty


----------



## shuefly pie (Feb 13, 2011)

Joy Division in Muzak just might have done me in on the spot. Right there in front of the yogurt.


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Feb 14, 2011)

I remember when......

-You could go into a shop and get 10 cents worth of lollies and come out with ten (try that now and you get half a lollie)

- Super Nintendo was considers the "Next Generation" console

- Comodor 64

-When Amstrads were considered good computers

-When Apple made no money

-when I could do a handstand without almost braking my arms and neck in the process.


----------



## MattB (Feb 14, 2011)

When I was in Grade 10, in computers class we used the "Icon" computer...(According to Wikipedia, nicknamed the "Bionic Beaver". http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unisys_ICON We just called it crap...) There was about 30 of these in the class, and one printer, so most of the time if you had an assignment to print out you didn't wait for it. It would just keep printing after you left and the teacher would collect it...This was only a slight inprovement from the typing class I had the year before...

I remember the first computer I saw at school. It was around second grade, and it was basically a TV with a typewriter attached to it. They wheeled it in on the same cart they used for projection films.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 17, 2011)

These things.....


----------



## biggirlsrock (Feb 19, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> 10. Playing street games that have all but disappeared : jacks, stick ball, stoop ball, tag etc. etc.



Stick ball, stoop ball, wall ball, wire ball, box ball...that's how we spent our summers. And we'd use a pimple ball. And when that went down, we'd cut it in half for halfsies...Good times indeed!!! 

At night we'd play manhunt or houses...


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 19, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> I recall (sometime in my late teens, I'm sure) busting up laughing when I realized that the muzak I was hearing in a grocery store was...
> 
> Pink Floyd's "The Wall"
> 
> ...



Ahhh, the "sleepy elevator music" version! Like in "A Night at the Roxbury" with Haddaway's "What is love" in the elevator of Mr. Butabi's office!

.. back in the day: SNL 
.. back in the day: WALKMANS!
.. back in the day VHS/VCRs!
.. back in the day: RENTING MOVIES!










... "Noooo!"
... "YEEEEEESSSSSSS!" 

lmao


----------

